# Teneriffa



## Sargo (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde im Januar 2011 10 Tage in Los Gigantes sein. Hat da schon einmal jemand von Euch geangelt ? Freue mich über jeden Tipp.

Grüße

Jens |supergri


----------



## Donald84 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teneriffa*

tach,

ich bin jeden winter auf teneriffa.
was möchtest du denn so angeln?

rute empfehle ich längere so ab 3,30m, daes zum teil recht felsig ist. am hafen geht natürlich eine kürzere. zum grundangeln nat. mit feiner spitze (so ca. 60-80g-Bleie)

zum thema spinnfischen kann ich nicht so viel sagen. damit werde ich mich dieses winter ausführlich auseinandersetzen. 

was sonst immer gut funktioniert hat war das angeln mit pose oder auch auf grund (2 vorfächer (ca. 15cm lang) im abstand von ca. 1 m ) und dann ein stück gambas (garnelen, aber die ungekochten, kriegt man gefroren in fast jedem supermarkt) auf den haken. damit konnte ich bisher immer gut bogas oder auch doraden/fangen.

was sonst noch ganz witzig ist, das machen die einheimischen recht viel am hafen: nimm dir einen lebenden köderfisch, pack ihn auf den haken (so dass er noch schwimmen kann) und raus damit und schwimmen lassen, ohne pose, ohne blei etc. nur schnur, haken+fisch darauf lassen sich gut barrakuda, rochen etc. fangen.

hoffe das war ne kleine hilfe.

vll. sieht man sich ja mal auf teneriffa #h


----------



## Sargo (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Hallo Donald,

ja, die Tips sind sehr gut. Ich angle sonst immer an der Algarve und dachte mir schon, daß es so in etwa laufen wird. Werde Schwimmer mit Gambas versuchen.

Danke und Grüße

Jens


----------



## Jose (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teneriffa*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde im Januar 2011 10 Tage in Los Gigantes sein. Hat da schon einmal jemand von Euch geangelt ? Freue mich über jeden Tipp.
> 
> ...



pfui, Jens! 
vais embora?
wenn felipe das liest...

was zur überlegung

psst... barracudas, kleine...


----------



## Sargo (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Hallo Jose,

oh Mann, man kann wohl nicht einmal entkommen !?

Spaß beiseite, meine Frau wollte nach 10 Jahren Portugal einmal etwas anderes sehen,
was ich natürlich auch verstehen kann.

Meine ganzen Angeln stehen eh alle in Portugal und warten auf mich (scheint so, daß Teneriffa eh nicht so der brüller zum Angeln ist, was ich mir allerdings kaum vorstellen kann).

Also evtl. nur eine kleine Teleskop so zu und an ?
Ganz lassen kann man es ja eh nicht.

Grüße

Jens 






QUOTE=Jose;3162472]pfui, Jens! 
vais embora?
wenn felipe das liest...

was zur überlegung

psst... barracudas, kleine...[/QUOTE]


----------



## vision81 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Hallo !

Also Ich würde fast behaupten, das man überall auf der Kanaren zumindest schöne Barracudas oder Hornhechte, aber vielleicht auch Blaubarsche oer kleine Thune(Sierras) fangen kann.

Wenn man weiss wie !

Und wenn man das wissen möchte, muss man einfach nur was hier im Board rumstöber#6

Und Meeräschen lassen sich auch ÜBERALL fangen mit ein wenig anfüttern.

MfG


----------



## LAC (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teneriffa*

@ Hallo 
nun kenne ich teneriffa auch einige jahre. Für mich war es mal eine gute insel, wo man sehr gut angeln konnte. In den letzten jahren, hat jedoch diese insel große probleme bekommen, der tourismus ist zusammengebrochen, zig häuser und wohnungen stehen leer, was bleibt sind die westeuropäischen rentner, die dort drei monate in all inclusiv hotels überwintern, darauf hat man sich eingeschossen. Dieses macht sich auch bemerkbar, wenn man hochseeangeln möchte, dass z.b. zwei angelboote zum verkauf stehen und das dritte nicht fährt -gesagt wird zwar, durch schlechtes wetter - der grund ist aber, dass die jüngere bzw, mittlere generation bzw. angler fehlen. Hinzu kommt, dass der fischbestand zusammengebrochen ist. 
Natürlich findet man noch gute stellen zum angeln von land aus, die erfolge sind aber nicht mehr so, wie es mal war. Außerdem muss man motorisiert sein um diese stellen zu erreichen.  
Los gigantos ist zwar ein schönes städtchen und die zahmen meeräschen im hafen lassen ein anglerherz höher schlagen, jedoch ist es verboten, wie schon erwähnt wurde, sie zu angeln. man darf sie jedoch füttern. Dort bekommt man schon probleme, wenn man mit der angel in der hand durch den hafen läuft. Anders ist es in andern häfen z.b los christianos oder puerto de la cruz, da darf man noch angeln. 
Ich habe auf teneriffa reichlich geangelt und auch gut gefangen, ob big game, tiefseeangeln oder von land,  hatte jedoch einen freund, der ein motorboot hatte, mit dem ich ständig unterwegs war, leider ist er verschollen beim angeln um gomera.  Wir haben von der oberfläche bis in 600 m tiefe geangelt. und fast alles am haken gehabt, was man sich vorstellen kann - es war super, jedoch ist das schnee von gestern.
Im letzten jahr jedoch war ich auf lanzarote und bin dann mit dem schiff bis nach teneriffa gefahren um dort noch eine woche zu bleiben - es war das letzte mal, obwohl die insel landschaftlich traumhaft ist.


----------



## Andre´ (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Ich war vor 3 Wochen, 10 Tage auf Teneriffa, mit Mietwagen und sind die ganze Insel ( incl Angeln ) abgefahren. Erfolge leider sehr mässig. 


Einheimische haben am Strand ( direkt am Ufer) in playa de los teresitas ( oder so, oben im Nordosten ) Wolfsbarsche und Doraden in guten Stückzahlen gefangen. Die Grösse, naja ....

Spinnfischen mit Wobblern und Gufis = Null.
Posenangeln auf Brassen, sehr durchwachsen. Wie immer hab ich mir n Kilo Sardinen/Anchovis im Supermarkt geholt, mit Brot vermischt und angefüttert, vom Felsen aus. 3x nichts 1x 10 Fischlein zwischen 10-20 Zentimetern. 
Nachts oder in  der Brandung habe ich nicht geangelt. 
Ne Ausfahrt wollte ich auch machen , wurde dann aber 1h vorher abgesagt, wegen schlechten Wetters ( strahlender Sonnenschein ....) Naja hab die Anzahlung aber anstandslos zurückerhalten...

Fue und Lanzarote sind deutlich besser in meinen Augen, aber Versuch es einfach^^

Schönen Urlaub

André


edit:   Meeräschen liessen sich komischerweise an  der ganzen Küste nicht blicken, scheinen in den Häfen gestapelt zu liegen wo angeln verboten ist... Mein Brot trieb Stundenlang ohne Fischkontakt


----------



## BILLFISH (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Also ich möchte Fuerteventura hier ganz klar von dem angeblich kein Fisch mehr und so abgrenzen.
Wir fangen hier wie verrückt.
Und auf Meereschen bestimmt garnicht sondern auf Fische die auch Fleisch dran haben und richtig gut schmecken.
Ich wohne in einem kleinen Ort mit kleinjen Yachthafen die Meereschen die da rumschwwimmen sind teilweise 3-4kg schwer und zwar zu hunderten aber fangen ne bestimmt ncht werd demnächst ma ein bild zufügen.
Räuber sind angesagt nicht Brotfresser.

Also wer mal wieder wie in "alten Tagen" angeln will soll einfach rechtzeitig ne PN schicken und vorbeikommen.Es waren ja mitlerweile schon einige da.Egal ob vom Ufer -Jigging oder Big Game was halt gerade geht mit garantie gibts schöne Fische.Und das jetzt 15 jahre lang ohne Unterbrechung.Es gibt schon Tage an denen man mal kein Glück hat aber an anderen dann umsomehr.Also im Durchschnitt jeden Tag ein Fisch über 4kg.Raubfisch essbar ,Haie und Rochen und son zeug zählen nicht,von denen kann man jeden Tag zich fabgen wenn man weis wie.


----------



## Sargo (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Hallo, ist schon etwas unverständlich, daß Fuerte tolle Ergebnisse liefern soll und Tneriffa quasi 0 !

Wir werden sehen

Grüße

Jens


----------



## BILLFISH (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Das wollte ich amit nicht sagen.Habe auch schon in Teneriffa geangelt und gut gefangen.
.Habe das letzte jahr nur in Fuerte geangelt und kann deswegen  nichts genaues sagen was da in Teneriffa  abgeht.Aber meine Bekannten die ich da habe haben alle gut gefangen auch richtig fette Teile vom Ufer.Es liegt wohl am anderen Ende der Leine und nicht am Bestand der Fische was immer leichtfertig geschrieben wird.
mfg


----------



## Andre´ (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Es ist halt so wie überall auf der Welt, dass wenn jemand Erfahrung/mehr Zeit als nur ein paar Tage hatt, natürlich mehr Erfolge vorzuweisen hatt als ein Urlauber der nicht mal die Möglichkeit hatt gescheites Equipp ohne grossen Kostenaufwand zu transportieren............

Als insider wirst du überall Deine Fische fangen und Erfolgreich sein..... Das kann man aber halt nicht mit einer 0815 Urlaubs/Spass mal Reinhalt Tour vergleichen...


edit:   Im März bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder 10 Tage auf Fue mit Fangarantie auf Brassen und Meeräschen


----------



## LAC (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teneriffa*

@ Billfisch
nun bist du vor ort, besitzt ein boot und kennst dich aus, da sieht alles anders aus - so glaube ich - es ist jedoch nicht teneriffa. 
Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, man kann auch auf teneriffa gut angeln, jedoch sollte man motorisiert sein, z.b. liegen in los christianos anglerboote, wo touristen ihr glück versuchen. Das kartenhäuschen ist bestückt mit alten fotos, wo kapitale fische abgebildet sind, es ist schnee von gestern, denn die heutigen fangerfolge sehen anders aus. Im hafen dort kann man kleine barrakudas und reichlich andere fische fangen - es sind nur portionsfische. Ich habe an der hafeneinfahrt einen bonito mal gefangen. Meeräschen kommen in grossen schulen vor, ziehen sich jedoch dort hin, wo sie von touristen gefüttert werden - dort darf man sie nicht angeln - da sie eine attraktion sind, wie es gepostet wurde. Im bereich um porte de la cruz, d.h. im hafen sowie hinter dem casino / schwimmbad an der langen mole, werden ständig fische gezogen. Dieser hafen war jahrelang unser ausgangspunkt und wir haben in unmittelbarer nähe vom ufer an der steilküste bzw. den felsen in höhe la ramba geangelt. Über 20 fische haben wir  dort täglich gefangen, alle bis 1 m und zig arten. Haben weiter draußen, die tiefen rinnen bis 600 m tiefe abgefischt - alles lief super und wir haben auch reichlich fische gelandet. 
Das wird auch heute noch gehen, wenn man einen freund hat, der ein boot besitzt, sich auskennt und auch gerne angelt.  Mein freund Antonio ist leider verschollen beim angeln um gomera. Verstehe es heute noch nicht - da ich normal dabei gewesen wäre -  er kannte sich bestens aus und war ein guter angelr (hielt einen weltrekord). 
Problem war z.b. dass wir bei schlechtem wetter nicht aus dem hafen fahren konnten, da es zu gefährlich war und da sah es so aus, dass wir in 14 tage nur 3 mal in see stechen konnten, die andern male blieb es nur beim kaffee in der früh. 
Und ich gebe bordie andre recht, denn ohne diese person, hätte ich im hafen gestanden oder an der mole - wie alle touristen - und mich gefreut, wenn ich einen portionsfisch am haken habe. Ich leihe mir immer einen wagen, denn ohne auto ist man ja aufgeschmissen und muss sich mit dem zufrieden geben , was halt so vor der tür am haken geht. 
Ich bin zwar auch ein geiler angler, jedoch opfere ich nicht im urlaub  einen tag an einer nicht guten stelle um abends ein fischlein zu haben.
Solchen platz hatte ich auch mal, dort habe dann in der früh für zwei stunden, mit kleinstem material, fast auf sicht, etwa 20/30 kleine brassen gefangen, sie gebraten und in öl eingelegt - hat auch spaß gemacht. 
Nun liebe ich die fische und befasse mich ein wenig damit, spreche nicht nur mit den angler sodern auch mit den fischern vor ort, oft bin ich in den fischauktionshallen und dann und wann auch mit bei mitarbeitern von wissenschaftliche institute. Die ergebnisse sind, dass um den kanaren, die fischbestände durch mehrere faktoren zusammengebrochen sind. Da kann man gar nichts dran rütteln, auch wenn angler, du oder ich noch fische fangen.
Nun darf man nicht denken, wenn die spanischen fischreischiffe auf den kararen ihre fische landen und die fischhallen füllen, dass diese von den kanaren kommen. Diese ist nicht der fall, denn spanien hat eine überdimensionierte fischereiflotte und es ist bekannt dass diese regelverstöße macht, denn diese flotte fischt in mehr gewässern, als jede andere eines europäischen landes. Falschdeklarationen sind gang und gebe und eine überprüfung wird auf den kanaren bei den spanischen schiffen kaum gemacht. Der fisch der auf den kanaren gelandet wird, stammt aus den afrikanischen gewässern, da es sich vor den kanren nicht mehr lohnt.
Die fischer kennen selbst bei muscheln keine grenzen und die afrikanisch küste ist inzwischen auch zusammengebrochen.
So ist die Situation.

Zur information drei links, damit man nicht glaubt, ich hätte eine schraube locker.

http://www.grancanariaole.de/guardia-civil-beschlagnahmt-1300-kg-fisch/

http://www.m-e-e-r.de/463.0.html

http://www.focus.de/wissen/wissenschaft/natur/fischerei/soziologische-folgen_aid_25032.html


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teneriffa*

@ alle
ist den zufällig ein bordie auf teneriffa ab den 18.02.2011, da ich von barcelona nach teneriffa fliege, bin nur wenige tage dort, vielleicht könnte man sich ja mal treffen und gemeinsam etwas angeln. Wohne in puerto de la cruz die tage, bin jedoch motorisiert.


----------



## Donald84 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teneriffa*

hi,

zur Info: Angeln im Hafenbereich von Los Cristianos ist seit kurzem verboten!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teneriffa*

ups- ich habe dort letztes Jahr im Oktober noch gefischt, aber nix gefangen.....


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teneriffa*



Donald84 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> zur Info: Angeln im Hafenbereich von Los Cristianos ist seit kurzem verboten!



Das war schon immer verboten, jedoch hat sich keiner aufgeregt. Nun ist dieses ja nicht der beste platz, jedoch sehr gut als ausgangspunkt, für wal-watching.


----------



## Donald84 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teneriffa*

richtig, es ist bei weitem nicht der beste platz. 
aber mit etwas glück konnte man dort immer den einen oder anderen wolfsbarsch auf seiner flucht aus den zuchtanlagen überlisten. 
auch das spinnfischen auf barrakuda ist dort ganz erfolgreich.
und nachts kamen dann rochen bis ins flache wasser.

achja: der hafen wirkt seit dem verbot und seitdem sie da fette tore vorgebaut haben wirklich einsam und verlassen. schade eigentlich
ich habe da ganz gerne geangelt :c


----------



## LAC (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teneriffa*



Donald84 schrieb:


> richtig, es ist bei weitem nicht der beste platz.
> aber mit etwas glück konnte man dort immer den einen oder anderen wolfsbarsch auf seiner flucht aus den zuchtanlagen überlisten.
> auch das spinnfischen auf barrakuda ist dort ganz erfolgreich.
> und nachts kamen dann rochen bis ins flache wasser.
> ...


Donald, alles richtig was du sagst betreffend der angelei. Ich habe dort einen kleinen barrakuda im hafen gefangen. Angelte die kleinstfische dor, mit einem haken den ich kaum sah. Als ich solch eine kleine brasse am haken hatte, kam der barrakude und wollte sie fressen, habe jedoch schnell den fisch rausgezogen. Dann habe ich ihn erneut am haken gemacht und ihn sofort in richtung barrakuda geworfen - ich konnte das spiel beobachten, er kam nahm aber nicht meinen taumelnden fisch - er schwamm nur um ihn.  Erneut auf diese kleinen fische gegangen und als ich einen am haken hatte, kam er, dann schnappte er sich diesen fisch und zog ab. Ich habe ihn fressen lassen und dann kam ein interessanter drill, ganz vorsichtig habe ich ihn müde gedrillt, hatte immer angst meine schnur würde reißen und oft zog er in richtung der ankerseile - jedoch hat alles geklappt und ich könnte ihn landen. Bin ja im februar nur für wenige tage dort, dann mache ich eine wal-watching tour und werde mal schauen, ob da noch ein platz zum angeln ist. 
Es ist kein guter angelplatz, jedoch ein bischen freude habe ich dort auch gehabt.


----------



## Daniel1986 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Hi, fahre vom 23.02 - 02.03 das erste mal nach Teneriffa.
Ich wohne in Puerto de la Cruz. Habe auch vor etwas Angelzeug mit zu nehmen.

Nach der Ankunft werde ich mich erst mal in Santa Cruz um diesen ominösen Angelschein kümmern. Wenn da jemand einen Tip hat wäre das echt toll.

Über einen Tipp, welche Ruten, Rollen, Köder man so braucht, und wo man mal probieren kann einen Fisch zu fangen wäre ich natürlich auch dankbar.

Würde auch gern aufs Meer raus fahren, wenn da jemand eine Möglichkeit weis wäre das auch toll.

Angle am liebsten mit Amerikanischen und Japanischen Kunstködern, also Wobblern und Gummifischen, habe aber jetzt schon an mehreren Stellen gelesen das das schlecht geht, jetzt würde mich interessieren ob das wirklich aussichtslos ist. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die Fische keinen getwichten Wobbler nehmen?


----------



## kisch (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Hallo Daniel 1986,
ich werd auch bald nach Teneriffa fliegen um dort eine Woche zu Segeln und nebenbeit zu Fischen.
Wie ist dass denn mit diesem ominösen Angelschein? Wo bekomme ich diesen und da wir am Samstag loslegen, bekommt man den vielleicht auch beim Hafenmeister?


----------



## Sargo (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Hy wollte nur kurz nach meinem Urlaub berichten. Ich selbst habe nicht geangelt, aber die Angler vor dem Hotel genau beobachtet. Auf Kunstköder haben die nichts gefangen, auf Grund aber sehr gut. Alles Quatsch, daß das Angeln in Teneriffa nicht erfolgreich sein kann.

Grüße

sargo |supergri


----------



## Yoshi (1. März 2011)

*AW: Teneriffa*

Hi Sargo, was haben sie den auf Grund gefangen?


----------



## merlin12 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teneriffa*

hey , also erstmal zu den lizensen : http://www.portal-de-canarias.com/html/angellizenz_teneriffa.html

da steht alles 1a wie wo wer usw.  wo  die angellizensen kriegt und so..

ich fahre im juli nach los gigantes und will da auch viel angeln..
einer n tip was da so geht.. ich hab gehört im hafen darf nich geangelt werden..`?
aber sonst einer n tipp was da so gegr auch bezüglich ausfahrten mit n boot?
naja lg erstmal
merlin


----------



## hechtliebhaber (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Teneriffa*

hallo bin auch gerade in los gigantes bleib 4 wochen hat jemand nen tip mit welchem boot auf hochseefischen gruss robert


----------

